# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Fillim Romani

## Fawkey

Përshëndetje,

Kam nevojë për një sy të ndryshëm kritik për një roman që kam ndërmend të shkruaj. Ky këtu poshtë është thjesht fillimi që kam menduar të bëj dhe do të doja të dija në përgjithësi nëse është ndopak interesant, do me thënë a ju tërheq, a mendoni se lexuesi do të tërhiqej ta lexonte. Ky fillim nuk shfaq asnjë gjë nga ajo që do të ndodhë më pas dhe shqetësimi im është nëse lexuesi mund ta humbasë interesin përpara se historia të futet në brazdë. Po mendoj përndryshe të vendos një parathënie përshkruese që lexuesi të tërhiqet. Mirëpres çfarëdolloj komenti që mund të keni për çfarëdo gjë që mendoni për të përmendur.

Faleminderit.

[
....
MATERIALI ME POSHTE ESHTE FSHIRE NGA MODERATORI I FORUMIT ME KERKESE TE AUTORIT.
....
]

----------

